# Where to buy the Italmill 38mm handgrinder burrs



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

So I have a "Timemore Chestnut" which is basically like a stepped Helor 101 with the 'conventional burrs'. I'd like to get 'contemporary burrs' into it but think the $75 price from Helor themselves is a bit much, especially when delivery and tax and customs is added on. Is there any other place I could order these as 'generic Italmill burrs' or whatever? I think the Feldgrind uses the same burrs. I can get them from Taobao 'the chinese amazon' but I'd rather not have to go through an agent and all of that.

Thanks for any help


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Anyone? Seems a bit crazy that no-one in Europe is selling spares of these.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

HBLP said:


> Anyone? Seems a bit crazy that no-one in Europe is selling spares of these.


If these are the same that are used in madebyknock grinders then I was quoted about £9 for a set from Peter. Try to contact him through his website or on Instagram but he is notoriously bad at responding.


----------

